# Short throw shifter - any suggestions?



## BlackSheep (Nov 29, 2006)

I just purchased my 2006 black GTO and I do not like the travel distance with the shifter. Any suggestions on which short throw shifter I should go with? I have found the B&M and the JHP.


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

Stay away from the B&M! Some have had good luck with theirs, but mine broke! Most have had trouble. GMM seems to be the way to go or Lou's Short Stick replacement handle to keep factory shifter. Nice piece, I have it now. Good luck!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

The GMM (sold through JHP and others) is the only way to go.

The B&M is a nighmarishly _horrible_ design. There are many personal experiences that back this up- mine among them.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

I've got 20K on my B&M and it has been perfectly fine. Most of the issues with the B&M concern leaking. 

However, if you apply the RTV sealant to the opening of the transmission instead of the bottom of the shifter, then drop the shifter into place without repositioning it -- you'll be fine.

The GMM's more difficult to install -- and is quite a bit more expensive. In return, you do get a _slightly_ better mechanical feel. Is it worth the additional money? Nope.

Seriously? If you know what you're doing -- the B&M will be fine as many of the stories about the so-called lousy B&M are from people who didn't install them right or bang through the gears way too hard.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

b_a_betterperson said:


> I've got 20K on my B&M and it has been perfectly fine. Most of the issues with the B&M concern leaking.
> 
> However, if you apply the RTV sealant to the opening of the transmission instead of the bottom of the shifter, then drop the shifter into place without repositioning it -- you'll be fine.
> 
> ...


I couldn't disagree more.

Yes, the GMM is more difficult to install, but nowhere near as much of a pain in the ass as reinstalling the cheesy B&M four (or more) times. Look at the design- two bolts in the back holds the _entire_ assembly down? What kind of assclown designed that thing? Blame poor installation if you want, but two of my re-installs were due to B&M making incremental hardware revisions in an attempt to band-aid the lousy design.

Yes the GMM is $100 more, but that's chump change when you factor in peace of mind. I had that PoS B&M come off of the tranny in my hand, leaving me to limp home in 2nd gear.

You also give the superior shift action of the GMM short shrift. With a _far_ superior positive action and an all around more solid feel, the GMM unit completely smokes the cheesy B&M. 

If anyone insists on giving the B&M a go, I have one that I'll _happily_ send you for $50 + whatever shipping is. Otherwise it sits in my garage as a reminder that saving $100 on a primary control interface is _no_ bargain.


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

Yes the GMM is $100 more, but that's chump change when you factor in peace of mind. I had that PoS B&M come off of the tranny in my hand, leaving me to limp home in 2nd gear.
:agree Except I was in first!:willy:


----------



## Strychnine (Jul 10, 2006)

Groucho said:


> I couldn't disagree more.
> 
> Yes, the GMM is more difficult to install, but nowhere near as much of a pain in the ass as reinstalling the cheesy B&M four (or more) times. Look at the design- two bolts in the back holds the _entire_ assembly down? What kind of assclown designed that thing? Blame poor installation if you want, but two of my re-installs were due to B&M making incremental hardware revisions in an attempt to band-aid the lousy design.
> 
> ...




+1

I have the GMM Street combined with Lou's Short Stick (the one that takes the stock knob). The look and feel of this combo is considerably better than stock. I never bothered to try the B&M after reading enough horror stories about it.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

In reading about the problems a lot of people have had with the B&M, I've concluded that _most_ of the issues were from improper installation and hamfisted drivers. 

The improper installation, in part, is from directions from B&M which are unclear in one or two steps. For example, they say to put the RTV on the shifter base. That's stupid. They also don't tell you to remove _all_ the bolts and Loctite them. That's a huge hole -- as most folks won't think to remove the bolts from the stick and, especially, the bolts on the base. I know B&M didn't Loctite those so people could have the option of installing the centering springs -- but, geez, _tell people they have to Loctite them before installing the unit or just put the springs in at the factory and Loctite them there._

Regarding the drivers, a few guys on the other forum say, "damn, I broke the B&M shifting hard. It's a POS. The Hurst in my Trans Am would last a lot longer before it broke." Uh, if you're slamming a shifter around to point where it breaks -- you're not shifting right.

If I had a crappy experience with the B&M, I'd definitely say the GMM is worth the extra dough. I didn't -- and won't. I've also tried both units. The GMM is better -- but not by any order of magnitude. In fact, there have been people out there who have had issues with the GMM --- such as leaking and having the transmission pop out of gear by incorrectly adjusting the stops (which are not necessary as the T-56 has them built in).

It's too bad the B&M has gotten such a crappy reputation with the GTO. Then again, with the poorly written instructions and so-so customer service they probably deserve it. That said, you can't go wrong with the GMM, the B&M if you take care -- or, from what I've been hearing lately, the Lou's Short Stick on either the factory base or the GMM one.

And Groucho, if you have the stick from your old B&M laying around -- I'd love to get it as I'd like to try shortening it to see what it feels like!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

b_a_betterperson said:


> In reading about the problems a lot of people have had with the B&M, I've concluded that _most_ of the issues were from improper installation and hamfisted drivers.


Bah. I was gonna go into why _you is wrong_, but no minds will be changed so I'll save the bandwidth. :cheers 



b_a_betterperson said:


> And Groucho, if you have the stick from your old B&M laying around -- I'd love to get it as I'd like to try shortening it to see what it feels like!



Make me an offer for the whole assy, dude!


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

So far I agree With b_a on this one. He sent me some instructions prior to installing my B&M that were not included with the shifter. It has been fine since instalation. It's like they say, do it right the first time.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

pickinfights said:


> So far I agree With b_a on this one. He sent me some instructions prior to installing my B&M that were not included with the shifter. It has been fine since instalation. It's like they say, do it right the first time.


Please, n00b. Spare me the lecture.

There are two types of B&M installs:

Those that _are_ leaking.

Those that _will be_ leaking.

_Fact._


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

I should have put FACT at the end of my post. It looks like you know what your talking about.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

pickinfights said:


> I should have put FACT at the end of my post. It looks like you know what your talking about.


Yes. Let's go over it again, shall we?

Mine was not only installed, re-installed, and re-reinstalledby myself using Loctite and copious amounts of RTV and drawing on _years_ of avaition and marine experience.. Multiple failures occurred.
_Fact._

Other install attempts were performed by Corvette guru Guldstrand Motorsports, a company that has performed dozens upon dozens of B&M and other ripshifter installs on Corvettes and F-Bodies. They wholeheartedly agreed with me that the B&M for the GTO is a Steaming Pile of Crap from an engineering standpoint. 
_Fact._

I struggled with mine for over 40k miles of driving. 
_Fact._

You mount one within the last two weeks or so, drive around the block a few times, and proclaim that all failures are caused by poor installations.
Ridiculous, but _Fact._


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

pickinfights said:


> I should have put FACT at the end of my post. It looks like you know what your talking about.


_FACT_


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

I believe it is the cheapest man that spends the most. Im not saying that the GMM is not a good shifter. If OR when my B&M fails I would probably buy a GMM. I also think b_a has some compelling points on the B&M. And possibly Groucho you do not know all FACTS. Whether you would like to think so or not.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Wow, I'm with Groucho on this. I think the Earth stopped spinning, Groucho and I agree. 

I had my B&M installed by Stropes Speed Shop in Washington Pa. They are a top notch place, and the Strope name is legendary among dragracers. GM High Tech Performance used them to build serveral of their project cars. Aaron Strope has a GTO. 

The install stayed tight, I know a lot of people had problems with bolts loosening up, I didn't. Mine started leaking real quick, within 2000 miles. It was resealed and reinstalled. After 6,000 miles one of the bolts on the back broke and I too limped home. I took it into the Pontiac dealer and they re-installed it and replaced the bolts with stouter pieces. The dealer suggested I take a look at the GMM, and to get rid of the B&M as quick as I could. 

I will admit I'm a little rough on the shifter when I'm at the track, but for it to break in 6,000 miles, 2,500 of which were highway miles, is just poor design. I have heard, but couldn't confirm, that B&M released it's shifter and about 4 months after redesigned parts to solve some early issues. Mine was a real early one. I know Groucho and I got ours within weeks of each other.

Sorry BA I gotta call a spade a spade and a B&M a cheap shovel.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> Sorry BA I gotta call a spade a spade and a B&M a cheap shovel.


No problem, ff (or Groucho, or anyone). 

Can't remember when I put mine in -- but it was one of the updated models -- as the instructions were upgraded. That said, even the upgraded instructions had some holes in it. Can't imagine what the original instructions were like.

That said, the best shifter I ever had, when all was said and done, was the Pro 5.0 on my 1994 Mustang GT. That was a very tight, very solid unit with a great mechanical feel. Way better than any unit I've felt on the GTO.

Don't remember what transmission was on that car -- but that old 5 speed unit just felt better than the 6-speed Tremec on the GTOs. Much less tendency to miss shifts, no problems getting into first or reverse on start up, etc.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I had a 91 Mustang with the 5.0 Liter and a 5 speed. Not a bad stock shifter, but the Pro 5.0 shifter was close to the best I've ever felt. I can't really remeber missing shifts. I'm sure there was a couple, but they were real few and far between.


----------



## GoatBoy37 (May 30, 2006)

hehunglo said:


> i like to yank my shifter, and its very short


Yeah, I like to yank my shifter every once in a while, and its long, and hard.

:rofl:


----------



## GoatBoy37 (May 30, 2006)

Huuuhhhuuhh, huuuuhhhuh, shifters are cool...


----------



## BlueBomber (Feb 11, 2005)

lol you guys are killing me. is it gay of me if i say that i like to yank lou's short stick?


----------



## GoatBoy37 (May 30, 2006)

Not if your name is Lou..........otherwise, I'd be worried.


----------



## BlueBomber (Feb 11, 2005)

hmmmmmm..........................i'll be lou then lol :lol:


----------



## oldsow (Aug 6, 2006)

I have the Gmm Ripshifter Street version, Best first thing I ever did. Follow the instructions on install and use the red loctite on all of the bolts. Oh by the way ,the Gmm doesn't need a bead of silicone to makes it's seal on the tranny , cause they make them right the first time. LOL
I'd put in the ripshifter street version, the race one can have some vibration noise with it. the street is quiet. try it with the stock shaft and knob first, see how you like it . then you can always put the short stick on if ya don't like the stock shaft. the ripshifter has a closer shift pattern to it and is more precise.
mine is fine with the stock shaft now. Love it. And it don't come off in your hand. LOL


----------

